# Please please be aware!!



## Totallyema (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm not sure if anyone has touched on this subject yet, but I wanted to raise awareness on the rope dog toys. I was scanning instagram and came across a heartbreaking story. I hope everyone reads and spreads the word! This is the link Instagram



Rope dog toys


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I can't even read the story, but thank you for bringing this up.


----------



## Totallyema (Feb 19, 2014)

zooeysmom said:


> I can't even read the story, but thank you for bringing this up.


Is the link not working?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I've heard of that before about rope toys and don't let Tyler near any of them Thanks for posting.


----------



## Totallyema (Feb 19, 2014)

Snowbody said:


> I've heard of that before about rope toys and don't let Tyler near any of them Thanks for posting.


I've heard of all kinds of accidents, but never about the ropes. Ema has chewed on these ever since she was a couple months! This was so shocking and saddening to me. Nothing seems safe anyone... I feel like everyday there is something new


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

My daughter had something similar happen to her dog years ago. The dog was only 4 months old and started vomiting and was very ill. Vet did surgery and a piece of thread had gotten stuck in the intestine and squished it up like an acordian. The dog died a few hours after surgery. It wasn't from a rope toy but a rope toy would have done the same thing. I also would never use the icicle decorations that some people put on Christmas trees. They have been known to do the same thing if an animal swallows them.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

How awful. So many things can happen. One day a pin cushion fell on my floor. I didn't see it. But we had to xray sammie cause they were in his beard. Never heard this one. We don't have ropes anymore as mine never touched the rope toys. Remember the vet at ER hospital told me watch out for toothpicks or bread ties dropping on floor.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Totallyema said:


> Is the link not working?


 No, I just meant it's too sad


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

This is devastating. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I almost lost a little maltese yrs. ago that we had just gotten. It turns out she had a rubber bunger in her gut (from a wine bottle I think, though not from our house). :wacko1: It took numerous trips to the vet & finally a bloody vomit in the wee hrs. of the AM & exploratory surgery to find it. It had apparently been working it's way through the digestive system. She lived!!!!!:aktion033:
I do know others who have lots pups w/baby pacifers, & thread pieces which dropped when the person sewed. 
I am forever after DH who chews toothpicks---I find them still in places where they should not be & he knows to be careful! Some habits are hard to break. :smpullhair::smpullhair:
When Kitzi was small I cut all the threaded tails, whiskers, etc. off his toys---uglier, yes, safer yes. It is true that we can't prevent many things that happen, but knowing there is a danger should make us all more careful in the things of which we are aware.:smscare2:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this...I'm embarrassed to say I didn't know this about rope toys and play nightly with one since this is one of Lacies favorites. I just tossed it and just cut off all whiskers and anything I thought might cause harm to her...again...thank you.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks did not know about these toys. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

I had no idea, either! I will cross that off the list for the new puppy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Also watch out for dental floss. Just last week piggy Lola who managed to get to the garbage in the very short time it was out last week, managed to grab some, she is very keen on the mintiness. She had it half down her throat and I had to pull it out. :smpullhair:


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

OMG I never even thought of this. Thanks for posting...


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Bayleigh loves her rope toy, but I only give it to her when I'm playing with her...I don't allow her to just sit and chew on it. I'm constantly worried about what they find on the floor, especially Georgia, as she's still in that pick everything up and eat it mode. So sad.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Today I realized that Lisi & Kitzi can eat the strings off the oriental rug in my daughter's living room. They have an open floor plan & no gates so I have to really be careful. These strings are also different from the ones I have at home---much longer (I also have a gate to my LR & don't let them in there unless we can watch them.) I can't expect my DD to put up gates for my time here so it makes me a bit nervous. Today my SIL came downstairs & took the pups up w/him when I was in the shower. Marco is crazy about the dogs. I will have to really be on the watch now. Just to make you aware of another hazard.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Edelweiss those strings must be as bad as the rope toy strings that were put on this site this week.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The difference is that the toy is a pull/play toy & the strings of the rug are just on the floor & Lisi hasn't really been interested in chewing them. . . thus far! She is no longer in the puppy stage of eating strings/whiskers, etc. so I will watch her, but it is definitely safer. If she were in the puppy stage I would not let her in there.


----------



## Totallyema (Feb 19, 2014)

pippersmom said:


> My daughter had something similar happen to her dog years ago. The dog was only 4 months old and started vomiting and was very ill. Vet did surgery and a piece of thread had gotten stuck in the intestine and squished it up like an acordian. The dog died a few hours after surgery. It wasn't from a rope toy but a rope toy would have done the same thing. I also would never use the icicle decorations that some people put on Christmas trees. They have been known to do the same thing if an animal swallows them.



That is soo soo sad! Wow I really had no idea just how harmful thread was to dogs. I feel like I need to be extra carful with Ema now because she has the tendency to put any kind of string she finds In her mouth. As a puppy she would pull the shaggy carpets apart. Thanks for the heads up with the icicle decorations.. I personally don't use them, but I will warn other pet owners who do! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Totallyema (Feb 19, 2014)

edelweiss said:


> I almost lost a little maltese yrs. ago that we had just gotten. It turns out she had a rubber bunger in her gut (from a wine bottle I think, though not from our house). :wacko1: It took numerous trips to the vet & finally a bloody vomit in the wee hrs. of the AM & exploratory surgery to find it. It had apparently been working it's way through the digestive system. She lived!!!!!:aktion033:
> 
> I do know others who have lots pups w/baby pacifers, & thread pieces which dropped when the person sewed.
> 
> ...



Thank goodness she lived! These little guys are just so curious of everything. When I first got Ema everyone thought I was crazy because I kept an eye on her 24/7 to make sure she didn't eat anything she wasn't supposed to and the second i took my eyes off her she would be chewing up the shaggy carpet or getting into something she wasn't supposed to.To this day she eats everything and anything she can find... So I have to be extra careful. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Totallyema (Feb 19, 2014)

maddysmom said:


> Thank you for sharing this...I'm embarrassed to say I didn't know this about rope toys and play nightly with one since this is one of Lacies favorites. I just tossed it and just cut off all whiskers and anything I thought might cause harm to her...again...thank you.



You are very welcome and I had no idea either until I read about those poor dogs. I tossed Emas right away as well. Out of all the toys out there I would have never guessed the rope toy to be of any harm. Ema loved chewing on hers as a puppy when she was teething! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Totallyema (Feb 19, 2014)

silverhaven said:


> Also watch out for dental floss. Just last week piggy Lola who managed to get to the garbage in the very short time it was out last week, managed to grab some, she is very keen on the mintiness. She had it half down her throat and I had to pull it out. :smpullhair:



Oh no! Thanks for the advice. Seems like any type of string can do some real harm! String out of all things.., I'm still in disbelief. This may sound gross, but Ema used to love pulling on my hair when she was a puppy and I would always find a bunch of long pieces of hair in her feces or hair that got stuck in the process and I would have to pull out from her bum. Thank god it always made it out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Totallyema (Feb 19, 2014)

lydiatug said:


> Bayleigh loves her rope toy, but I only give it to her when I'm playing with her...I don't allow her to just sit and chew on it. I'm constantly worried about what they find on the floor, especially Georgia, as she's still in that pick everything up and eat it mode. So sad.



Same with Ema. She will eat anything and everything she finds doesn't matter what it is. I don't think she will ever grow out of that.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

